# Tell me WTF is this sound (video clip)



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

I dunno whats causing this! I'm getting tired of searching for answers, help!

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?...invite&cmp=EMC-IS_other&creative=album-invite

(open link, then right click and save to see)

Jose


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Does it go up with RPM? Any loss of power? Any stored codes in the ecu?


----------



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

James said:


> Does it go up with RPM? Any loss of power? Any stored codes in the ecu?


It does go up with RPM, i haven't driven it since i started to hear it. It didn't seem to lose power, just started boggeling a little. There's no black smoke, idle's just fine.. i dunno!

Jose


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Sounds like a spun bearing but I can't tell how it sounds on the clip because it just sounds like one constant sound... have you opened up the valve cover?


----------



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

James said:


> Sounds like a spun bearing but I can't tell how it sounds on the clip because it just sounds like one constant sound... have you opened up the valve cover?



Yup, and it seems fine in there.. i really don't know what to look for other than something out of place.

Jose


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well hard to tell from a video... my guess is you spun a bearing...


----------



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

James said:


> well hard to tell from a video... my guess is you spun a bearing...


How do you remedy this? Is the engine toast?

Jose


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

If you stop driving it now you might be able to take it apart and replace the bearings...


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

My brother's Z sounded like that when the crank pulley was rubbing against the timing belt cover, but I think yours sounds more "internal". Maybe it's the timing chain getting ready to give up?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

from the vid, it does sound like a spun bearing. dont drive it! drain the oil and check for shavings...drop the pan if you have to. fwiw, my buddy bought a running s13/KA motor with a spun bearing for $500.00.....since he was swapping in a SR, we ran the KA for fun...it eventually threw a rod :crazy: nissan builds some strong motors


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

doesnt sound like a bearing to me... sounds like dry lifters. open the valve cover cap and run it again and see if youre getting spray. an even better thing to do is to pull that valve cover and run it to look for oil spray. im leaning more towards low oil pressure and dry lifters or cam lobes.


----------



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> doesnt sound like a bearing to me... sounds like dry lifters. open the valve cover cap and run it again and see if youre getting spray. an even better thing to do is to pull that valve cover and run it to look for oil spray. im leaning more towards low oil pressure and dry lifters or cam lobes.


Just to let you know, this all started when the engine completely closed a spark plug, i would say that it caused the car to sputter. I changed the plugs and the noise was still there.. I'm gunna change the oil today.

Jose


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

so you closed a sparkplug? you mean like hit it with a piston? how did it close on you?


----------



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> so you closed a sparkplug? you mean like hit it with a piston? how did it close on you?


I was drving and i was pushing the car hard and but only boosting 7psi.. After i had settled down to cruise speed, the car was boggeling... i went home and check the plugs, and one of them was closed, so i replaced it and still heard the noise..

Jose


----------



## Jgsnismoser (Dec 13, 2003)

Sounds to me like Rod knock. Try unpluging each spark plug at a time to see if the noise stops. If it does then its a rod knock.


----------



## Enemigo (Jun 5, 2003)

I did that and it didn't stop, did a compression check and all was good. Gunna try chanign the oil and see if it helps. It might be a hydraulic valve lash.

jose


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Jgsnismoser said:


> Sounds to me like Rod knock. Try unpluging each spark plug at a time to see if the noise stops. If it does then its a rod knock.


thats also a good way to find a broken piston skirt. this doesnt sound like rod knock though, at least to me. its not a deep enough sound for it...


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

Also sounds to me like it could be a stuck lifter. My ga16i made a similar sound when I would start it, and I remedied it by switching to a synthetic oil.


----------



## spectrick (Apr 29, 2004)

if something closed the gap on you plug while in the motor a piece of valve is most likely in your cylinder. you said you had the valve cover off did you check the valve springs and retainers, sometimes a spring will crack and let your valve receed to far and all the loose motion can break the valve


----------



## cupdapimp (Nov 23, 2002)

Jgsnismoser said:


> Sounds to me like Rod knock. Try unpluging each spark plug at a time to see if the noise stops. If it does then its a rod knock.


I agree, it sounds exactly like my car did right before I threw my connecting rod (still saving for JDM sr20de). I wouldnt drive this car anywhere till you figure it out unless you wanna replace the motor or the rod. Its a rod knock Im 99.9% sure of this.


----------



## Zadok (May 3, 2004)

What motor is it?
A ka24de?
I don't know sentras.
B\c I had problems with 3 KA motors.
One was a rod bearing that spun.
The second was the timing chain assembly, the chain guides went bad and had 40 degrees of slack.
The third was another rod bearing.
Then I bought an SR!

Try checking the timing. 
Put a breaker bar on the crank nut and see if you have slack.
Put you ear up to the valve cover to see if the sound is coming from the top or bottom of the engine.
If it's the top, and your motor has a timing chain, that's probably it.
If it's from the bottom, it definitely a bad bearing, which means your motos shot! Trying to rebuild a motor that spun a bearing is risky b\c of the metal shavings messing up other parts of the engine!
Good luck, I hope this helped!


----------

